# Aloha from Hawaii



## Pure808Havoc (Feb 13, 2009)

just wanted to pop in and say aloha to everyone. ALOHA!
i made it! finally! had to register all over again..(grrrr)..but...i'm in now!
looks like a gr8 site/forum....w/a lot of horse crazy folks...just like ME.
hope everyone is enjoyin' their day/evening.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey there! Welcome to the HF, hope you enjoy it here


----------

